

What Would be a Good Lisp Project? - lambdaman

I've been going through SICP and I'm currently on chapter 4. I was wondering if there are any projects (open source) or new ideas that could keep me busy for 3-4 months?<p>I'm also contemplating if I should learn another lisp like Clojure since it seems that it's a bit impractical to build something big with Scheme alone.
======
pdelgallego
The best lisp project is a lisp interpreter/compiler in Lisp.

Take a look to Lisp in Small Pieces[1] if you are interested in something
beyond the metacircular evaluator from SICP.

Read the code of Racket, you will learn a lot from it.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Lisp-Small-Pieces-Christian-
Queinnec/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Lisp-Small-Pieces-Christian-
Queinnec/dp/0521562473)

------
zephyrfalcon
There are several Scheme implementations that are well suited to building
"something big". Someone mentioned Racket, but there's also e.g. Chicken
Scheme or Gauche, both of which come with a sizable collection of libraries to
do real-world stuff. Then there are implementations like Scheme48, which seem
to be tailored to building something "on top" of it.

------
CyberFonic
Considering that the lack of a well implemented GUI is holding back broader
adoption of Scheme, how about a windowing solution that leverages ubiquitous
browser technology. You might want to take a look at Lively Kernel for some
ideas. But since then, HTML5 support for Canvas in both 2D and 3D has greatly
improved so might be better option than SVG.

~~~
gruseom
When used as advertised, SVG is slow. But there's a way to use it that's
actually much faster than Canvas for some purposes: batch up everything you
want to render into a single blob of SVG text and then splat it on to the
screen in one go using innerHTML. This is faster than drawing the same thing
with a series of Canvas API calls and far faster than making incremental
modifications to the SVG DOM.

------
IvarTJ
I personally dream of making a web community application with Scheme in which
users can program bulletin items. Inspired by LambdaMOO, but with a focus on
typical web facilities such as threaded discussion and wiki articles.

------
melling
People are using Racket Scheme.

<http://racket-lang.org/>

Build a website. Instant gratification and you can always grow it into
something big.

------
stray
A lisp version of matplotlib wouldn't suck...

